# Giant Cyclocross frame



## tri_fast_eddie13 (Jan 7, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about Giant's cyclocross frame? It's available only as a frame set and I think my dealer can get me one for a reasonable price. Anybody ever seen or ridden one? Thanks!


----------



## Tiz (Mar 27, 2004)

*cyclocross frame*

I have a complete bike that I built up. I've only ridden it around the block, but man it's a cool bike. Unfortunately, I'm a little low on cash and really should sell it. If you're interested in a complete bike, or just have any specific questions I can answer, let me know!

-Chad


----------

